# 66 Convertible Or Tri Power



## skippers_1 (May 4, 2009)

Ok guys & gals cant make up my mind I found 2 nice 66 Le Mans,one is a convertible stick shift not sure what engine yet, the other is a hard top 389 tri power.
which one is the rarest.
Thsnks, Rich


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

When the top goes down, the price goes up.......


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The 66 LeMans with 389 and tri-power isn't close to original. If the convert was originally built with the manual trans and retains the original drivetrain, it's worth far more than the hardtop.
Now; which do you LIKE better ???


----------



## skippers_1 (May 4, 2009)

thanks, I really wanted a convert but that tri power intregies me.thanks for the info it helped a lot
Rich


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Go with the ragtop. Hard to beat a stickshift in a droptop..."66 Leman's with 389 tripowers are really rare, because they are home built. Pontiac never produced them.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

...and you can always add tri-power, kinda hard to add "convertible"!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Koppster said:


> ...and you can always add tri-power, kinda hard to add "convertible"!


:agree


----------



## skippers_1 (May 4, 2009)

*convertible or tri power*



geeteeohguy said:


> Go with the ragtop. Hard to beat a stickshift in a droptop..."66 Leman's with 389 tripowers are really rare, because they are home built. Pontiac never produced them.


according to the pontiac vin decodeing site the 66 had the option for the lemans for the 389 tri power.
What am I interpting wrong.
The tri power is cool but i am leaning to the convertible.
Thanks
ERich


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If the VIN on the tri-power car doesn't start with 242, it was never available with the 389. You can request a fax of the actual build on both cars from here. PHS Automotive Services, Inc. The PHS documentation will tell you EXACTLY how the car left the factory..no guessing, no BS, just the facts.


----------



## skippers_1 (May 4, 2009)

*convertible or tri power*



skippers_1 said:


> Ok guys & gals cant make up my mind I found 2 nice 66 Le Mans,one is a convertible stick shift not sure what engine yet, the other is a hard top 389 tri power.
> which one is the rarest.
> Thsnks, Rich


New developement, The convert. doesnt have the original 326 it now has a pontiac 350 with the orirginal 3 speed with Hurst shifter .
How much does that affect it`s value, He is at $7000 firm.
Thanks, RICH:lol:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If the convert is a complete, running, driving, operating top car with just the original engine gone for 7k, and not needing a total resto, it is a good deal. 
What's he want for the tri-power ?? Maybe buy them both....:cheers


----------



## skippers_1 (May 4, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> If the convert is a complete, running, driving, operating top car with just the original engine gone for 7k, and not needing a total resto, it is a good deal.
> What's
> he want for the tri-power ?? Maybe buy them both....:cheers[/QUOT
> 
> he wants $7500 for the tri power,I wish I had the money for both, I am really torn between the two I always wanted a convertible but boy the tri power, sveryone oo`s and ahh`s at them.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you can swing it, maybe offer him 8 for the convert with the Tri-Power?


----------



## skippers_1 (May 4, 2009)

Rukee said:


> If you can swing it, maybe offer him 8 for the convert with the Tri-Power?


2 different sellers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Get the convertible and then get a tripower set-up later on, when you're flush with cash again. It will bolt right on to the 350 with no mods and really wake it up. I drove a '65 way back when with a tripower 350 and a 4 speed and it went like crazy.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

skippers_1 said:


> I always wanted a convertible but boy the tri power, sveryone oo`s and ahh`s at them.


The GUYS drool over the tri-power but the CHICKS drool on the converts........:cool


----------



## skippers_1 (May 4, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> Get the convertible and then get a tripower set-up later on, when you're flush with cash again. It will bolt right on to the 350 with no mods and really wake it up. I drove a '65 way back when with a tripower 350 and a 4 speed and it went like crazy.


I think that sounds like a plan to me 
Thanksarty:


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> The GUYS drool over the tri-power but the CHICKS drool on the converts........:cool


:agree

he's right you know, depends who you're trying to impress. Besides, I doubt your neighbor with the minivan/suv/honda accord will feel up to snuff with ANY classic in your driveway. Shoot, no modern car can hold a candle when it comes to sex appeal.

Get the convertible


----------

